# Update



## dank specialist (Mar 14, 2006)

so far so good. Its a female..im 98 percent sure.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 14, 2006)

*looking good DS. keep up the good work and you will soon have a nice bushy lady. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Mutt (Mar 14, 2006)

Cool dude nice pic


----------



## flipmode (Mar 14, 2006)

how can you tell.i dont see any hairs


----------



## dank specialist (Mar 14, 2006)

well duh you dont see any hairs....i didnt zoom in when i took the picture. Give me a break, its not that good of a camera....if you want pictures of the hair, just say so...


----------



## flipmode (Mar 15, 2006)

yea i would like pictures of the hair


----------

